# Godzilla 2 : King of the Monsters



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 13, 2019)

What's everyone's thoughts on the new Godzilla movie? From the looks of it it looks almost like it will be a re-imagining of Ghidorah the three-headed monster. Hopefully it's not like the last one where there was barely any monster fights. Either way, it'll be good to see Mothra back in action again even if she dies.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 13, 2019)

I am hype. 
I do think that they'll respond to feedback from the last film and make it more about the monsters. And even if they didn't listen, it would be hard to make a movie with so many monsters and not have them take up a lot of screen time. 
_though they do have a lot of big name actors in it too so who fucking knows_


----------

